# Need honest feedback!!!



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok I'm looking for some advice and honest feedback....I hope I ready for this.

Right now I have stripes on the GTO that are vinyl and quickly coming to the end of their life. 
I have a guy that said he can strip them off and paint the stripes on for about $650.
We were talking about some different possibilities and here is what I've come up with. Please excuse the 5 minute photoshop painting but it gives the basic idea.
If nothing else I can have the stripes painted on just as they are in GTO 3.

What do you guys think?


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

I am a fan of racing stripes to set the modern GTO apart. The problem with the GTO hood is the raised part of the hood is not equal all the way to the cowl. Like with your vinyl decals, it doesn't follow the raised hood line from the air intakes to the back of the hood and IMHO it doesn't look right. I went with a carbon fiber hood that has the air intakes functional plus it has functional engine heat exhaust ports at the back of the hood (just an option to consider). The stripes are created by painting the hood and leaving the black carbon fiber exposed as the racing stripes. In the attached pics, you can see that my stripes get wider to follow the raised portion of the hood all the way back. 

Are you planning on having the stripes on the roof and trunk lid all the way back? What is the photo shop black on the roof.... are you planning to paint the roof black?


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

As of now I'm planning on having the stripes on the hood and trunk with the roof painted all black. 
I'm considering the sides of the roof being painted also but I'm just trying to get some feedback and some possible ideas.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I've found a few pictures of the center part of the roof painted black so I'm really interested in that. 

Stripes on the hood and trunk with the roof black.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

It really comes down to personal preference. It's not about what others like, it's about what "you" like. But since you're asking for honest opinions, I'll be the bad guy. Ditch the stripes. I've seen some nice looking side stripes, but don't care for them up top....... No offense to anyone that has them....... JMO


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Not really a big fan of that style stripe as it doesn't match the lines of the car very well. I've seen better looking stripes that follow the lines more like this:


----------



## Supersam (Apr 21, 2013)

To look good the stripes should follow the natural body lines of the car. I did block stripes on my Colorado they looked good but it didn't flow well on the truck. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

Stripes, yes. Roof, no.


----------



## Smalldog (Apr 21, 2013)

^^^x2. 

If you really want a black roof, you can Plasti Dip the roof with several cans of PD to check it out. if you don't like it, you can pretty much just peel it all off. The prep work is next to nothing too.

I also have an FJ and tons of guys Plasti Dip their white roofs black and say the plastidip holds up well


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

68greengoat said:


> It really comes down to personal preference. It's not about what others like, it's about what "you" like. But since you're asking for honest opinions, I'll be the bad guy. Ditch the stripes. I've seen some nice looking side stripes, but don't care for them up top....... No offense to anyone that has them....... JMO


I'll second that seeing he asked. It was not designed as a edgy car. "Race" cues just seem over-the-top. I don't hate on people for doing it but it just looks like it's trying too hard. Don't like the roof idea either unless it was black carbon fiber.


----------



## peter.weedy (Apr 22, 2013)

i like the first pic, not a fan of the dark roof, kinda makes it look convertible or something.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you all for your input.

I still have a few months to decide on what I would like.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If your not sure tape it off and plastidip it. Try it for a few weeks and if you don't like it peal and do another design.

I like the black roof idea withoutbthe stripes or the stripes withoutb the black roof.

Here is an emblem we did the other day.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Only because you asked. I think the black roof is a horrible idea and those stripes that you have on your car do not follow any lines on the car at all.

I am also a person that is not to fond of stripes on a car that they didn't come on originally. One of my cars is actually one of the original cars that stripes came on (1969 Camaro), but there are so many yahoos out there putting them on everything, that I repainted my car about 15 years ago, just to get rid of the damn things

Basically, if you think something 'might' be a bad idea then it probably is. If you doubt something from the beginning, then you shouldn't do it. When people post up pics of their car online and people bash them about it, lot of people always say "people tell me ----- looks great". The reality is that most people will not be honest to your face, but they will start talking about your car as soon as they get out of earshot, because they don't want to hurt your feelings.

With all that being said, it is your car so do what you want, not what others want you to do.


----------

